# In Loving Memory Of Our Shyann



## shazza35au (Jun 29, 2008)

My beautiful 11 1/2 yr old girl lost her fight for life on the 5th of July how dearly she was loved by her family and her neighbours , she was named the princess of our street due to always watching all our houses ,I miss her so bad i play a special song in memory of her by kenny chesney (me and you ) and another one by kenny rogers (through the years ).i will always hold you in my heart my beautiful baby not only were you a loyal dog but my best friend you always knew when i was down or just wanted a cuddle or a kiss the years we shared i will treasure always .R.I.P MY BABY GIRL Love mummy


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss!!!
There is nothing that can be said to help you except she's waiting for you at the bridge


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Shyann. She sounds like she was a wonderful girl - rest in peace, Shyann.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Shyann.







I was hoping and praying some of those meds could help her.
May she rest in Peace.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that Shyann is no longer with you. May your memories of her comfort you in this difficult time.


----------



## Dakota11 (Jul 14, 2008)

So sorry for your lose. Its very hard and will be for a few days. Be strong and it will get better. I didnt think it would be it does slowly. I lost my Dakota on Sunday and the last few days were rough to say the least. I wish you the best for you and your family


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gosh I am so sorry! It is hard to lose our beloved dogs. Wish they lived forever.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of your Shyann passing and the pain of her loss. 
Love certainly is stronger than death and I believe all those years together will not end here, just separation for a while. 
Rest in peace Princess -







until that day.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My sympathies to you...there have been many, great GSD's going to the bridge lately...


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bullet395 (Jun 18, 2007)

I too am saddened to hear that you lost your Shyann. She sounds like a wonderful girl. It is so hard to say goodbye to our loving and devoted friends. I hope she is able to find my Bullet and his friends. This is the hardest part of our devotion to them. I hope time will lessen your sadness and bring happy memories to you.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I am sorry to read of the loss of Shyann. She was obviously loved and a special part of your family. The pain of losing a member of the family is very difficult to bear but I know, from personal experience, that eventually the memories of wonderful times will prevail and allow you to remember your girl with smiles rather than tears. All the best ... Alison


----------

